# منتديات طلاب الجامعات الأردنية > المنتدى الهندسي العام >  PHP Designer 2008 Professional v6.2 Incl Keymaker

## زهره التوليب

PHP Designer 2008 Professional v6.2 Incl Keymaker




PHP Designer 2008 Professional is a powerful PHP IDE (Integrated Development Environment) / PHP editor for both beginners and professional developers that enhances the process of editing, analyzing and publishing applications and websites powered by PHP and other web ********s.

Designed to boost your productivity and simplify complex coding projects through intelligent set of editing tools that includes full support for PHP 5.2, work with any PHP framework, syntax highlighters, intelligent nested code completion and code tip that are displayed as you type, so you do not need to look into documentation to see classes and function attributes, www.luxter.ru project manager, code snippets, the large built-in code-libraries, highlights (un)matching brackets and tags and numerous tools and wizards to speed of your development.

The strength in PHP lies in the ability to embed it into- and together with other web-********s and technologies. Therefore, does phpDesigner 2007 Professional not only support PHP but also other web-********s as HTML, MySQL, XML, CSS, **********, VBScript, Java, C#, Perl, Python and Ruby!
Support for WAMP/LAMP and AJAX developers through the intelligent syntax highlighting that automatically switches between syntax highlighters for PHP, HTML, CSS, and ********** dependant on your position in the document and dims the rest of the code.

Get detailed information about more than 3000 native PHP functions on the fly makes the learning curve for PHP as easy and short as possible.
Jump to any declarations declared in both file and project files with filtering by classes, interfaces, functions, variables and constants.
Easily document your code with phpDocumentor, the standard documentation tool for the PHP ******** with the built-in phpDocumentor Wizard.
The philosophy behind is to make it, enjoyable to use for hours and hours for both beginners and professional developers through an easy-to-use-, intuitive-, customizable- and tabbed interface!

Download

----------

